# Paint over OSB?



## Riverscape (Jan 31, 2007)

We are remodeling a cabin and have put up all new walls entirely of OSB. We have already paneled the living room, but are looking for some other techniques or ideas or recommendations for paint for the rest of the house. I have already given all the walls a few coats of a base coat but you can still see the texture. I was thinking about trying a ragging technique, but am not sure if it will work.....any ideas?? I don't want to keep painting forever


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Riverscape:
You might try some block filler on it. It contains some fine sand and makes a thick coat; lay it on good to hide the textrure and then finish it with a latex paint (I prefer latex enamel).
Glenn


----------



## Rustedbird (Feb 14, 2007)

I used OSB to stiffen an old balloon frame from the inside. Then I put 1/2" drywall over the it. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## asbestos (Feb 22, 2007)

you might try spraying texture on it. A light texture should cover stuff up. but so would some sort of faux finish. it's a cabin right?


----------



## StevePM (Jul 17, 2007)

Just my preference, but I wouldn't try to hide the OSB -- it's a cabin  

I'd use a rag roller.  First prime the OSB with a high quality primer.  Then paint the base color (I usually use a lighter color) first.  Then use the rag roller with paint mixed with glaze.  You'll need to use a crumbled cloth to do the edges.  Paint the trim (or tape well) after and it'll look great!  The OSB will add additional texture and interest.


----------

